# Riley Agility!!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Today we had fun outside. I made a little teeter totter for the dogs'. They LOVED it a lot! Riley seemed to enjoy it the most. Banjo didn't want to play agility much today, I guess it was because Riley was trying to do it with him. She was annoying him today, lol!! Oh well, I'm glad that they had so much fun with it. Riley is really fast when she's not tired. I see a lot more potential with her than I thought I saw in her for this awesome dog sport!!!!!





 


I hope that ya'll enjoy the video!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like they were having a lot of fun.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job thanks for sharing!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Good job Riley!!! great video


----------

